# Al'ars Asche



## Anonymus299 (1. April 2010)

Ihr Interessiert euch für das Phönixmount Al'ars Asche?
Ihr spielt auf Alleria/Allianz?

Wenn ja dann schaut doch mal hier vorbei:

https://forums.wow-e...947130303&sid=3


----------



## wildrazor09 (1. April 2010)

Das Mount droopt aber bei alar und nicht bei kaelthas oder?


----------



## Anonymus299 (1. April 2010)

wildrazor09 schrieb:


> Das Mount droopt aber bei alar und nicht bei kaelthas oder?



Das Mount dropt definitiv bei Kael'thas *linkraussuch*

Guckst du hier ;-)
http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=19622


----------



## Chuck1337 (1. April 2010)

wildrazor09 schrieb:


> Das Mount droopt aber bei alar und nicht bei kaelthas oder?



Droppt bei kaelthas


----------



## nooblike (1. April 2010)

Wenn ich auf dem Server spielen würde , wäre ich sofort dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Und übrigens den Boss sollte man mit ca. 10 Leuten eingepielt doch schon schaffen^^.


----------



## Blutelfmann (1. April 2010)

nun ja hab zwar entresse aber spiele schon auf ein anderen server und hab es bereits 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anonymus299 (1. April 2010)

nooblike schrieb:


> Wenn ich auf dem Server spielen würde , wäre ich sofort dabei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dan lag ich mit 15 ja noch recht nah 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da wir ja nicht eingespielt sind sind n paar mehr bestimmt nicht hinderlich^^

Was haltet ihr von dem Setup ist das ok?
und muss man den Boss noch mit der ursprünglichen Taktik angehen (mich interessiert ja am meisten ob das Waffenwechseln noch nötig ist).


----------



## Blutelfmann (1. April 2010)

Anonymus299 schrieb:


> mich interessiert ja am meisten ob das Waffenwechseln noch nötig ist



ja das immer noch so wie früher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anonymus299 (1. April 2010)

Blutelfmann schrieb:


> ja das immer noch so wie früher
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Damn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für alle Waffen oder nur die mit nem wichtigen Buff wie z.b. den Stab?^^


----------



## Blutelfmann (1. April 2010)

öhhh ich hab die axt genommen da ich ja mit mein dk selbs Alar's Asche besitze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anonymus299 (1. April 2010)

Nach nur 45 Minuten hat sich der erste gemeldet....das ging flott. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hoffe das sich der rest ebenfalls beeilt und das sich das Unternehmen jetzt nich im Sande verläuft.


----------



## EisblockError (1. April 2010)

Und wenn er dann droppt schnell Ninjan und Server wechseln ;P


----------



## Anonymus299 (1. April 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Und wenn er dann droppt schnell Ninjan und Server wechseln ;P



Neiiiiiin ich bin doch ehrlich.....und jetzt ma echt.....Geld für pixel ausgeben?^^
Dann könnte ich genausogut immer mit rnds gehen und müsste mir die Arbeit jetzt nicht machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tamîkus (2. April 2010)

nooblike schrieb:


> Wenn ich auf dem Server spielen würde , wäre ich sofort dabei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



warda etztens rnd drin waren 20 leute am ende lebten nur ich der tank und 1 heal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (2. April 2010)

Tamîkus schrieb:


> warda etztens rnd drin waren 20 leute am ende lebten nur ich der tank und 1 heal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Deswegen sagte er auch eingespielt.


----------



## Anonymus299 (2. April 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Deswegen sagte er auch eingespielt.



Wenn alle Melees die Tussi stur angreifen werden es ganz schnell weniger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (2. April 2010)

nooblike schrieb:


> Wenn ich auf dem Server spielen würde , wäre ich sofort dabei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




anfang lk ging der schon zu 7. ...ok, wir hatten damals einge abende mit kael verbracht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nach dem nerf der waffenphase wurde er dann recht leicht.


----------



## Anonymus299 (2. April 2010)

So damit wäre auch schon der Zweite im Netz^^
Immer weiter so Leute.


----------



## Noizy (2. April 2010)

Wenn hier einige Leute auf Alexstrasza spielen/gespielt haben wissen sie bzw sollten sie wissen das man bei so einem Mount sich keine hoffnungen als Mitraider machen kann.


----------



## Anonymus299 (2. April 2010)

Noizy schrieb:


> Wenn hier einige Leute auf Alexstrasza spielen/gespielt haben wissen sie bzw sollten sie wissen das man bei so einem Mount sich keine hoffnungen als Mitraider machen kann.



Ich garantiere meinen "Mitraider" das das Mount mit /rnd ausgelost wird und das es nicht geninjat wird.....wie schon gesagt..dann könnte ich genauso gut immer rnd Gruppen aufmachen und müsste keinen Stamm zusammenkratzen^^


----------



## Anburak-G (2. April 2010)

10ner gruppe von mir farmt das nun schon fast seit wotlk wöchentlich, nicht einmal gedroppt^^


----------



## Anonymus299 (2. April 2010)

Anburak-G schrieb:


> 10ner gruppe von mir farmt das nun schon fast seit wotlk wöchentlich, nicht einmal gedroppt^^



Viel glück noch^^


----------



## SonGuko12 (2. April 2010)

gestern auf mugthol gedropt und erstmal weggeninjat


----------



## Anonymus299 (2. April 2010)

SonGuko12 schrieb:


> gestern auf mugthol gedropt und erstmal weggeninjat



Bilde ich mir das ein oder wird das nur geninjat? XD
Hab (fast) noch nie über nen normalen Gewinn gelesen :-P


----------



## Casp (2. April 2010)

Du heißt Käsetoast?...


----------



## Descartes (2. April 2010)

Anonymus299 schrieb:


> Wenn alle Melees die Tussi stur angreifen werden es ganz schnell weniger
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hach waren BC noch zeiten, aus sicht der neuen spieler muss Scherbenwelt hinterhältig gewesen sein,
aber für die BC generation ist wotlk zu einfach....


----------



## Anonymus299 (2. April 2010)

Casp schrieb:


> Du heißt Käsetoast?...



Jup............


----------



## Anonymus299 (2. April 2010)

Ein tank hat sich auchschon gemeldet...damit haben wir 4/8 zusammen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach insgesamt ugf. 21 Stunden (über Nacht)......das ging ziemlich flott...immer weiter so.


----------



## red soil (2. April 2010)

du willst wirklich mit nur 8 leuten gehen ?....na dann müsst ihr aber sehr eingespielt sein.

wenn ich jedesmal höre wie viele denken das bt oder swp die weekly ist dann bekomm ich das kotzen


----------



## Ellesime (2. April 2010)

Hab das wahrscheinlich schönste Mount in WoW bereits einmal droppen sehen.Leider Pech beim würfeln aber was nicht ist,kann ja noch werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im Prinzip ist der Fight ziemlich simpel.Lediglich der Mindcontrol in P4 stellt das grösste Hindernis dar ganz besonders wenn man mit nur wenigen Leuten unterwegs ist.Hat man jedoch permanent die Stabaura und flinken CC für die Übernommenen bzw Leute die den MC mit den Dolchen schnell brechen,ist auch das kein Thema mehr.Erst letzte ID mit nur 7 Leuten erfolgreich gelegt den Boss.


----------



## Anonymus299 (2. April 2010)

red schrieb:


> du willst wirklich mit nur 8 leuten gehen ?....na dann müsst ihr aber sehr eingespielt sein.



Ma schauen 2 Leute die die Taktik kennen und ihn schon gelegt haben sind dabei..wenn sie das richtig erklähren sollte das schon funktionieren^^
Ich sehe dem optimistisch entgegen.




Ellesime schrieb:


> Hab das wahrscheinlich schönste Mount in WoW bereits einmal droppen sehen.Leider Pech beim würfeln aber was nicht ist,kann ja noch werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Mus jeder der Anwesenden eigentlich die Waffe wechseln oder reicht es wenn man die wichtigsten (Dolch, Stab und ich glaub nochiwas) nimmt und die anderen ihre normalen behalten?

Offtopic: Mich wunder das keine flames auftauchen nach dem Motto: ololol schafft ihr nie oder Du ninjalootest den doch sowiso!!!!einseinself^^immer weiter so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mofeist (2. April 2010)

ololol schafft ihr nie oder Du ninjalootest den doch sowiese!!!!


----------



## Isaya (2. April 2010)

Spiele leider nicht auf Alleria =(
Aber so eine Stammgruppe um irgendetwas zu farmen ist echt gut. Habe ich auch einmal gemacht, um die Zügel des Rabenfürsten zu farmen. Am Ende hab ich sie aber doch nicht bekommen...


----------



## Nomisno (2. April 2010)

Wenn man mit 80ern reingeht, alle haben was drauf udn sidn eingepielt, geht der Boss natürlich zu 8. Ein Tank, ein Platten-DD (bei A'lar^^), ein Heiler und der Rest ist latte - Bei der Dropchance von 2 % und dann nochmal 1/8 (da 8 Leute) kannste dir ausrechnen, wie oft zu ca. reinmusst, bis du den Vogel sehr wahrscheinlich bekommst^^

Aber auf Area 52 ist Nomisno immer mal wieder bereit für nen versuch^^


----------



## Anonymus299 (2. April 2010)

Isaya schrieb:


> Aber so eine Stammgruppe um irgendetwas zu farmen ist echt gut.



Jup rnd wirste ihn immer weggeninjat bekommen....leider.




Nomisno schrieb:


> Wenn man mit 80ern reingeht, alle haben was drauf udn sidn eingepielt, geht der Boss natürlich zu 8. Ein Tank, ein Platten-DD (bei A'lar^^), ein Heiler und der Rest ist latte - Bei der Dropchance von 2 % und dann nochmal 1/8 (da 8 Leute) kannste dir ausrechnen, wie oft zu ca. reinmusst, bis du den Vogel sehr wahrscheinlich bekommst^^
> 
> Aber auf Area 52 ist Nomisno immer mal wieder bereit für nen versuch^^



Du kannst ja ne eigene Gruppe aufmachen und dann machen wir ein wetrennen. XD


----------



## madmurdock (3. April 2010)

Naja, bin jetzt zwar nicht auf den Link gegangen, aber wollte nur sagen, dass eine Farmgruppe ziemlich unrealistisch ist. Das Mount droppt so oder so sau mies und alle damit auszustatten ist geradezu unmoeglich; es sei denn ihr spielt in 40 Jahren noch Wow (EINS).


----------



## xX Gruppo-Anti Viola Xx (3. April 2010)

Hey,

also der Stab ist eigentlich wenn ich mich rächt errinere sehr wichtig, denn der Caster der die Olle tankt braucht den. Um den Stun von Großbrand oder so zu wiederstehen. Der Dolch konnte die Spieler wieder aus ihren CC rausholen den Kael'thas in P4 und v.l auch in P5 macht aber P5 bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher. Bei den anderen Waffen weiß ich es nicht mehr so genau was die konnten. Viel glück noch beim Suchen.

mfg


----------



## wowpeter (3. April 2010)

Zum Glück hatte ich Anfang des Jahres das Glück in einem Rnd-Raid das Mount, nach einem Drop mit einer 98 zu erwürfeln ^^
Wie ich mich damals gefreut habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anonymus299 (3. April 2010)

xX schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> also der Stab ist eigentlich wenn ich mich rächt errinere sehr wichtig, denn der Caster der die Olle tankt braucht den. Um den Stun von Großbrand oder so zu wiederstehen. Der Dolch konnte die Spieler wieder aus ihren CC rausholen den Kael'thas in P4 und v.l auch in P5 macht aber P5 bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher. Bei den anderen Waffen weiß ich es nicht mehr so genau was die konnten. Viel glück noch beim Suchen.
> 
> mfg



Ok, danke für die Info



wowpeter schrieb:


> Zum Glück hatte ich Anfang des Jahres das Glück in einem Rnd-Raid das Mount, nach einem Drop mit einer 98 zu erwürfeln ^^
> Wie ich mich damals gefreut habe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Uiiii gz^^


----------



## Dream1 (3. April 2010)

Hoffentlich kann man mit Cata es solo farmen^^

is doch viel einfacher und es wird nich weggeninjat xD

mfg


----------



## Blutelfmann (3. April 2010)

naja ich hatte das glück er ging schnell down weil ich 25leute mitgenom hab da wir zuerst sonnenbrunn waren danach haben wir das gecleart naja ich sterbe beim kampf die würfeln als der auf den boden lag sagten auch "cool mount" naja ich hab eine 99 in wurf gesehn war eigentlich skeptisch das ich ne 100würfel was aber passar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutelfmann (3. April 2010)

Dream1 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich kann man mit Cata es solo farmen^^
> 
> is doch viel einfacher und es wird nich weggeninjat xD
> 
> mfg



naja ich denke nen heal wirst du brauchen weil da 6mobs oder höher auf dich ein kloppen danach kloppen die waffen auf dich und dan kommt kel


----------



## Ellesime (3. April 2010)

Der 2. wird allerdings todsicher übernommen womit dein Heal dann plötzlich auch noch mit auf dich prügelt oder,was noch schlimmer wäre,er heilt Kael wieder hoch.


----------



## Anonymus299 (3. April 2010)

Dream1 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich kann man mit Cata es solo farmen^^
> 
> is doch viel einfacher und es wird nich weggeninjat xD
> 
> mfg



Seehr unwarscheinlich..wegen mc und den Stunns vielleicht sogar unmöglich^^ Für die eine tussi muste Fernkämpfer sein aber dann frisst du bei den anderen viel zu viel schaden.



Blutelfmann schrieb:


> naja ich hatte das glück er ging schnell down weil ich 25leute mitgenom hab da wir zuerst sonnenbrunn waren danach haben wir das gecleart naja ich sterbe beim kampf die würfeln als der auf den boden lag sagten auch "cool mount" naja ich hab eine 99 in wurf gesehn war eigentlich skeptisch das ich ne 100würfel was aber passar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



O.o

Edith:
Heal ist auch schon da.....nurnoch 3 dds fehlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## darkdriver321 (3. April 2010)

Und wenns droppt Ninjaloot -> Namen und Server wechseln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anonymus299 (3. April 2010)

darkdriver321 schrieb:


> Und wenns droppt Ninjaloot -> Namen und Server wechseln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Siehe meine Vorposts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anonymus299 (6. April 2010)

[attachment=10198:ich-sheep-den-thread.jpg]


Kommt schon nurnoch 1 DD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ihr wollt könnt ihr auch den anderen Thread pushen.....Wäre super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blablubs (6. April 2010)

Oh mein Gott. Was meinst du, wieviele Leute, die von deinem Server und von der selben Fraktion sind, werden diesen Thread lesen und sich denken: Jau, mit dem spammenden Kleinkind, das hinterher seine Versprechen eh nicht einhält und den Boss, den aus der Gruppe nur 2 kennen, mal eben zu 8 machen will geh ich sicher gerne jeden Samstag TK raiden. Du Superbrain hättest vllt auch mal selber auf die Idee kommen können, dass das hier nicht gerade die perfekte Anlaufstelle ist.


----------



## Anonymus299 (6. April 2010)

Blablubs schrieb:


> Oh mein Gott. Was meinst du, wieviele Leute, die von deinem Server und von der selben Fraktion sind, werden diesen Thread lesen und sich denken: Jau, mit dem spammenden Kleinkind, das hinterher seine Versprechen eh nicht einhält und den Boss, den aus der Gruppe nur 2 kennen, mal eben zu 8 machen will geh ich sicher gerne jeden Samstag TK raiden. Du Superbrain hättest vllt auch mal selber auf die Idee kommen können, dass das hier nicht gerade die perfekte Anlaufstelle ist.



Genau ich poste 1mal ins blizzforum und warte dann.............
Auch seltsam......wenn es so dämlich ist wieso hatte ich nach 2 tagen alle (bis auf den DD) zusammen?


----------



## Pusillin (6. April 2010)

Hätte auch Lust auf nen paar runs, aber mit drops habe und hatte ich noch NIE,
wirklich NIE Glück (4 Jahre spiele ich WoW und noch kein einziges Random Epic gedroppt, massig Strat-runs und nie Baron Mount,
Bei Mount Drops nie bekommen (ak, s3d, etc.).


----------



## Anonymus299 (6. April 2010)

Pusillin schrieb:


> Hätte auch Lust auf nen paar runs, aber mit drops habe und hatte ich noch NIE,
> wirklich NIE Glück (4 Jahre spiele ich WoW und noch kein einziges Random Epic gedroppt, massig Strat-runs und nie Baron Mount,
> Bei Mount Drops nie bekommen (ak, s3d, etc.).




Geht mir oft auch so.....wenn ichs nicht besser wüste würde ich sagen das die GMs ständig an den dropchancen rumfummeln. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutelfmann (6. April 2010)

jaja die machen alles nur das was man will nich^^


----------



## Blutelfmann (6. April 2010)

naja wenn es mal droppt und der es dan gewinnt ich weiß was passiert:
Mietglied des raids:ich geb dir 1k g
Mietglied des raids:für was verkaufs das?
Mietglied des raids:ich geb dir soviel gold wie du wills
Mietglied des raids:ich gib dir 10k gold 
Gewinner: leute hört auf mich zu befragen ob ich es verkaufe ihr seit echt verrückt!

bei mir auch so gewesen^^


----------



## Anonymus299 (6. April 2010)

Blutelfmann schrieb:


> naja wenn es mal droppt und der es dan gewinnt ich weiß was passiert:
> Mietglied des raids:ich geb dir 1k g
> Mietglied des raids:für was verkaufs das?
> Mietglied des raids:ich geb dir soviel gold wie du wills
> ...



Dann bekommen die aber was zu hören :-P
Es wird ja jeder auf kurz oder (sehr) lang bekommen.^^


----------



## Blutelfmann (6. April 2010)

Anonymus299 schrieb:


> Dann bekommen die aber was zu hören :-P
> Es wird ja jeder auf kurz oder (sehr) lang bekommen.^^



ich tipp auf lang^^ hatt ja nur ne chance von 0,01% oder war es 0,1%?^^


----------



## Anonymus299 (6. April 2010)

Blutelfmann schrieb:


> ich tipp auf lang^^ hatt ja nur ne chance von 0,01% oder war es 0,1%?^^



um die 2% jeh nachdem wo du guckst.^^


----------



## wowoo (7. April 2010)

Blutelfmann schrieb:


> naja wenn es mal droppt und der es dan gewinnt ich weiß was passiert:
> Mietglied des raids:ich geb dir 1k g
> Mietglied des raids:für was verkaufs das?
> Mietglied des raids:ich geb dir soviel gold wie du wills
> ...



"Mietglied" geht ja mal gar nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Piposus (7. April 2010)

Dream1 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich kann man mit Cata es solo farmen^^
> 
> is doch viel einfacher und es wird nich weggeninjat xD
> 
> mfg



Hoffentlich wird es mit Cata rausgepached.


----------



## ScreamSchrei (7. April 2010)

wowoo schrieb:


> "Mietglied" geht ja mal gar nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kennste nicht das Glied zum mieten? Tztztz.. ^^


----------

